# circuito de luces secuenciales



## peruanito2088 (Nov 22, 2009)

bueno espero que alguien del foro me pueda ayudar con este circuito el circuito que adjunte quiero agregar focos o bombillas de 220v ac bueno con lo que lei esque se le agrega triac al circuito pero no se como conectarlas lo que quiero hacer es hacer un secuencia de luces como un letrero publicitario con algun nombre espero que me ayuden a solucionar este problema o brindarme algun otro esquema para realizarlo con lo descrito anteriormente espero que me ayuden se le agradeceria de antemano..


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola.
Busca --- Luces ritmicas --- o algo así, y allí encontrarás como se conecta al 220V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2009)

Pon en el buscador *MOC3041*, es un optoaislador con detección de cruce por "0"
Seguramente en donde encuentres datos sobre este, encontrarás también datos de como encender un triac con este.
El led interno del MOC3041 reemplaza a los led´s de tu esquema.

Edit:
Algo así:


----------



## damianf (Nov 22, 2009)

peruanito como andas¿ 

mira ,con las salidas del 4017 podes activar un bc548 o un 2n2222 , y en el colector de dicho transistor pones un rele que aguante la corriente de la lampara de 220 y listo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 22, 2009)

Tienes que usar un triac optoacoplado

utiliza un opto de la serie moc que van muy bien para este tipo de cosas con pocos componentes 








Probablemente puedas prescindir del transistor


busca en la red, hay mucha información


Saludos


----------



## damianf (Nov 22, 2009)

mira peru , ehh como yo te digo e mas facil por q  en vez de poner el opto pones el rele en entre vcc y el colector y listo ,pero si queres poner el optp , despues un triac y luego la lampara bueno


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 22, 2009)

el problema es que los relés no pueden funcionar a altas frecuencias, y si van a estar toda su vida encendiéndose y apagándose rápido, moriran jóvenes

mejor el triac de toda la vida (eso depende de si naciste antes de los 70)

saludos


----------



## damianf (Nov 22, 2009)

che elosciloscopio , nunca me  entere q trabajaban con alta frecuencia , para eso si sos bastante jovencito y capo . usa un micro de una ,


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 23, 2009)

no es quie trabajen con alta frecuencia, pero 1 ó 2 Hz ya me parece mucho como para que este trabajando continuamente, así que mejor el opto-triac

saludos


----------



## peruanito2088 (Nov 25, 2009)

bueno interesante lo que me describen gracias damiaf y elosciloscopio pero una ultima cosa quiero modificar ese esquema para que las luces secuenciales diga la palabra por ejemplo "hola" 

1.- que encienda "h" y que se quede encendido
2.-luego encienda "o" y que tambien quede encendido
3.- luego encienda "l" que quede encendido
4.- luego encuenda "a"que al final quede encendido la palabra hola y luego siga la secuencia algo como esto..
espero que me puedan ayudar con este problema ...se le agradeceria de antemano cualquier informacion...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 25, 2009)

para cosas así de complejas lo más sensato sería usar un PIC, pero si no tienes programador puedes usar este circuito que hace algo parecido a lo que tu quieres.
la palabra tiene que tener como máximo 8 letras, y se representa sobre un display de 7 segmentos:


----------



## damianf (Nov 25, 2009)

pero como lo queres escrir el "hola " ?? en un diplay , q lo hago solo? que sea mediante un pulsador ?? especifica todo

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola.

Este circuito enciende primero la *H*, después la *O* (se apaga la H), continua la *L* (se apaga la O), sigue con la *A* (se apaga la L), después que de apaga la A, se enciende *HOLA*, se apaga HOLA, y el proceso se repite.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## damianf (Nov 25, 2009)

elafiniconado , ese circuito esta bueno ,pero en la realidad no anda , por q tenes q poner una resistencia del pull down entre la or cableada (sumadora con diodos) y la resistencia de base del transistor

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola.
En el simulador funciona, mi única duda es que la corriente del 4017 no sea lo suficiente, pero se soluciona con darlingtons.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Si tienes Livewire aquí está el archivo .lvw


----------



## damianf (Nov 26, 2009)

sisi lo tengo y lo vi , pero esta mal en realidad xd , por q cuando el 4017 esta en "0" la tension a la salida del diodo no es "0" por q no conduce , entonces con la resistencia de 10K a masa logras el "0" para que corte .de verdad te digo , igual ya se q en simulador funciona....pero enla realidad no 

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola.
Si no hay corriente de base, no hay corriente de colector, y lo que se necesita para que funcione el circuito es que el transistor vaya a saturación. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## damianf (Nov 26, 2009)

ya se , pero con q tension lo polarizas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2009)

damianf dijo:


> ya se , pero con que tension lo polarizas?


¿ Existe la posibilidad de que escribas correctamente ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 
*5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. *


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola. 
No sé a qué te refieres, con que voltaje polarizas.
Si es a la base de los transistores, el 4017 polariza las bases de los transistores, el voltaje de cada salida del 4017 es cerca al Vcc, en el circuito es de 12V.
Si la base no tiene voltaje o no está conectada a ningún voltaje (incluso estando la base en el aire), el transistor estará en corte, cuando un salida del 4017 se active, llevará a saturación al transistor, y cuando se desactiva el transistor estará en corte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## damianf (Nov 26, 2009)

de acuerdo , entonces para vos se corta un transistor poniendo la base al aire?? estas confundido , puede ser q te funcione , pero hace la prueba con un led en el colector ,680 resistencia del led , y 10 k en base , fijate q el led puede ser q se prenda intermitente cuando la base esta al aire . pero bue .. no importa

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola.

Pero no está al aire, simplemente no hay corriente de base, por lo tanto, el transistor está al corte.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Mi duda es que, no sé si la corriente de salida del 4017 sea suficiente para poner en saturación a todos los transistores.


----------



## damianf (Nov 26, 2009)

es muy poca la corriente de base por lo general , fijate que las salidas del 4017 se van poniendo de a una en "1" , entonces siempre sale la misma corriente del 4017 , solo q por distinta pata 

saludos

lo que si  en tu circuito de la palabra hola , vas a tener problemas con la corriente de colector que es aproximadamente 20mA x 12 leds , es 240mA 
vas a necesitar una resistencia baja , o la de 1k de por lo menos 1w ( no lo calcule pero supongo que se re calienta si es una resistencia de 1/4 W)

y el transistor va  a tener que ser un 2n2222 , no un BC548 que soporta 100mA nada mas


espero que te sirva  y me hayas entendido


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola.
Creo que la corriente de 6.5mA, por lo que me parece que una configuración darlington sería lo más adecuado. Pero, hasta que alguien arme, todo será especulación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Nov 26, 2009)

elaficionado gracias por el circuito esta interesante pero tengo una duda hay en un lado que tiene un simbolo "1 hz" a que se refiere donde va conectado ese simbolo para poder armar el circuito y con respecto a  darlingtons como puedo construirlo..:d


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola.
1Hz es el reloj, que se puede hacer con el 555. 
Ese circuito es de prueba, ya que, no se sabe que tipo de LEDs se van a emplear, cuál es el voltaje que se usará, cuántos LEDs se utilizarán para cada letra.

Como puedes ver hace falta toda esa información.
Darlington es un configuración o conexion de 2 transistores, que trabajan con un corriente de base muy pequeña, también hay transistores darlington que internamente ya tienen conectados los dos transistores.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Nov 29, 2009)

bueno con respecto a lo que dices circuito de prueba es posible que pueda usar leds pero tambien quisiera usarlo en lamparas de 220 v ac y entonces cual seria el circuito definitivo para poder realizarlo y construirlo..:s


----------



## damianf (Nov 29, 2009)

si es baja frecuencia , hasta los 2 Hz , yo usaria rele , y para mayores frecuencias , opto tiristor


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 29, 2009)

Hola.

Esta es la idea, si funciona no lo sé, pero debe funcionar.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Nov 30, 2009)

ok gracias de todas maneras espero funcione aver ire detallando lo que va sucediendo en el experimento..:d.. a verdad necesito construir un circuito secuenciales para luces navideñas..:s habra algo como eso..:s


----------



## supreme (Mar 28, 2010)

Una pregunta elosciloscopio es posible simular el circuito que mostraste en el proteus y si la respuesta es positiva, como hacerlo?


----------



## ngarciav (Oct 8, 2010)

peruanito2088 dijo:


> bueno espero que alguien del foro me pueda ayudar con este circuito el circuito que adjunte quiero agregar focos o bombillas de 220v ac bueno con lo que lei esque se le agrega triac al circuito pero no se como conectarlas lo que quiero hacer es hacer un secuencia de luces como un letrero publicitario con algun nombre espero que me ayuden a solucionar este problema o brindarme algun otro esquema para realizarlo con lo descrito anteriormente espero que me ayuden se le agradeceria de antemano..



hola
yo tambien necesito hacer lo mismo me podrias ayudar a realizar esa secuancia la he tratadod e simular y no se como y aparte de eso como hace uno para montarle bombillas de 220v
si ya lo solucionaste me podrias dar alguna ayuda

gracias


----------



## ngarciav (Oct 14, 2010)

peruanito2088 dijo:


> bueno espero que alguien del foro me pueda ayudar con este circuito el circuito que adjunte quiero agregar focos o bombillas de 220v ac bueno con lo que lei esque se le agrega triac al circuito pero no se como conectarlas lo que quiero hacer es hacer un secuencia de luces como un letrero publicitario con algun nombre espero que me ayuden a solucionar este problema o brindarme algun otro esquema para realizarlo con lo descrito anteriormente espero que me ayuden se le agradeceria de antemano..



hola peruanito
yo tambien necesito hacer este letrero publicitario pero no se como conectar ese triac y como hacer para q hagan la secuencia.


----------



## eldulce1000 (Oct 15, 2010)

peruanito2088 dijo:


> bueno espero que alguien del foro me pueda ayudar con este circuito el circuito que adjunte quiero agregar focos o bombillas de 220v ac bueno con lo que lei esque se le agrega triac al circuito pero no se como conectarlas lo que quiero hacer es hacer un secuencia de luces como un letrero publicitario con algun nombre espero que me ayuden a solucionar este problema o brindarme algun otro esquema para realizarlo con lo descrito anteriormente espero que me ayuden se le agradeceria de antemano..



AMIGO NO SI SE SERA YA MUY TARDE 
 sin quieres que enciendan lamparas de mayor potencia solo tienes que sacarle de cada salida antes que llege al led ponerle una resistencia adecuada y despues un triac, un moc o sino otro dispositivo de potencia.



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Este circuito enciende primero la *H*, después la *O* (se apaga la H), continua la *L* (se apaga la O), sigue con la *A* (se apaga la L), después que de apaga la A, se enciende *HOLA*, se apaga HOLA, y el proceso se repite.
> 
> ...



amigo interesante tu circuito lo entendi 
 voy a intentarlo ah me olvidava puedes mencionar los componentes por favor


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola.

Aquí te dejo el circuito, está en Livewire.
Puedes usar cualquier diodo (1N4148, 1N400X X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7)
El terminal 16 va al +Vcc y el 8 a tierra en el cd4017.
También puedes ver aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/372251/ _Puedes usar el 555 como reloj.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## malvinas3bis (Nov 12, 2010)

GUENAS no se si es aqui donde va mi inquietud pero quiero si es posible me digan donde esta la falla en este circuito ya que no realiza la secuencia en forma ordena agradezco de antemano la ayuda aqui les dejo el circuito en cuestion


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola malvinas3bis

Tienes, en tu circuito, varios LED's puentiados de cátodo a ánodo.
Son los que están más retidados del IC que los enciende.
Arrastralos, verticalmente, y veras una linea que los mantiente en corto circuito de cátodo a ánodo.
corta esas lineas, borralas y el circuito funcionará

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola.

La líneas de conexión de los LEDs están mal trazadas o unidas (no debe haber nodos o puntos en el recorrido de una línea de conexión.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## malvinas3bis (Nov 13, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> La líneas de conexión de los LEDs están mal trazadas o unidas (no debe haber nodos o puntos en el recorrido de una línea de conexión.
> 
> ...



si me he dado cuenta donde esta el error lo que no logro es poder  borrar esos nodos como los borro y disculpen es que esto es mucha ciencia pal burro ja ja ja ja un saludo cordial desde venezuela y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 13, 2010)

Hola.

Haz click con el botón derecho del mouse sobre el nodo o línea o sobre lo que quieres borra, aparece una ventana con varias opciones, haz click con el botón izquierdo del mouse dobe al opción *Delete* (borrar o elimina).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## malvinas3bis (Nov 13, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Haz click con el botón derecho del mouse sobre el nodo o línea o sobre lo que quieres borra, aparece una ventana con varias opciones, haz click con el botón izquierdo del mouse dobe al opción *Delete* (borrar o elimina).
> 
> ...



GRACIAS elaficionado ya he modificado el circuito y funciona perfecto ahora a montarlo en el protoboard gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------

